# Miramar Beach fishing?



## Pafisher (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking for some info. re: surf and wade fishing in the Miramar Beach area the week of May 9th-16th. The family got a house there for a little vacation and I want to take my surf gear. I used to live in Texas for 2 years and surf, bay and offshore fished there the entire time so I am not a newbie snowbird. Just looking for some hints on what I can expect from the surf during that time frame; sharks, pomps, cobia, blues, trout? Are pomps considered gamefish in FL? Can they be used for shark bait? Can little blues? Do you guys have whiting in the surf over there? Can you cast net mullet for bait? 

Just looking at the satellite images on Google maps, it seems the beach may have a close bar or two then drops off pretty good. On the upper Texas coast where I was used to fishing, the beach had 3 to 4 good bars/guts and it gently tapered off into deeper water. 

Are there any places to rent a kayak for the week to yak baits out/fish from? 

Any sharkers on here that wouldn't mind a tag along to help out/yak baits/provide beer, etc.and land a few toothies for a day or night outing? 

Am I posting this in the right spot or on the right site for the Miramar Beach area? Any other sites for me to get more info from? From what I have scanned already, it looks like I'll need a license being a non-resident. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cyberguy1976 (Mar 25, 2009)

I will be in Miramar this weekend at a condo ... I have cast netted mullet at 331 bridge once when I was on my way to Navarre .... and I hooked a few good size sharks off of em on the beach... I will let you know how this weekend turns out in the surf


----------

